# Προβολή της ταινίας «Ούλοι εμείς εδώ, αφέντη» του Λεωνίδα Βαρδαρού



## zephyrous (Feb 20, 2009)

ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗ ΤΑΙΝΙΑΣ

*Κυριακή 22 Φλεβάρη

8.30 μ.μ. (αυστηρά)*, στα γραφεία μας


«Ούλοι εμείς εδώ, αφέντη», του Λεωνίδα Βαρδαρού


1949 – 1955: Η πορεία της τελευταίας οκταμελούς ομάδας ανταρτών του Δημοκρατικού Στρατού Ελλάδας στην Ικαρία. Το ανθρωποκυνηγητό των χωροφυλάκων, η βοήθεια των κατοίκων, η διαφυγή από το νησί, η σωτηρία…

ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ: ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΙΝΕΦΙΛ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΩΝ

είσοδος: ελεύθερη

ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΩΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ – ΧΑΡΤΟΥ, ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
Λόντου 6, β’ όροφος, ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ


----------

